# Some old Macro shots from the Archives



## Mitchography (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey all, below are some macro shots that I have had tucked away in the old photo vault for how ever long. Shot these back on the Nikon D70s using my Tamron 90mm 1:2.8

Love this lens for all sorts of reasons, fantastic quality at a very good price point & also very handy for portraits.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2011)

Mitch, it is common practice to number your images as it makes it easier to comment on them individually.

I like the purple flower the most. Framing of the toy cars is ok, but getting lower to them (though not sure how) probably would have given a better angle. Personally, I like dew drops with interesting reflections.

Have you used the Tammy 90mm on the D700 much?


----------



## Mitchography (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the heads up, have corrected the post. I haven't really been using it much as I have in the past on the D70s as I have been doing a lot of portrait work and what not this year.

I have got a few macro ideas kicking around the brain which I'm working on bringing out.

How are you finding it on the D7000?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2011)

Love it. Like the D90, the D7k reacts very very well with the Tammy 90mm. Rendering of the colors is fantastic. The increased DR is obvious to me with this lens. You can find samples on my Flickr under insects and dragons. They are tagged with the gear used to take the shots.


----------



## MelissaP (Nov 3, 2011)

I like 5&6 Beautiful colours


----------

